

How antitrust economists are getting better at spotting cartels - JumpCrisscross
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21568364-how-antitrust-economists-are-getting-better-spotting-cartels-scam-busters

======
lostlogin
Fascinating article. Goodness knows how you use the technique to spot and
individual dodgy trade, as an unlikely price doesn't equal corruption.

